# Blue laced wyndotte



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

I hatched this chick from an egg marked BL W
So I was guessing it was a blue laced wyndotte.
Looks more golden or partridge to me...
Does anybody have an idea of what it is?
5 weeks old.
Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe a Golden Laced Wyondotte, or maybe a mixed Blue Laced Wyondotte.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

OR _maybe _just one of the "natural _sports_" from a 
"Blue-Laced Wyandotte" breeding.
( I don't know the GENETICS of it....but it _seems to me _that they probably DON'T breed *entirely* "true".)
So...that's what ( I think ) you would _sometimes_ get.
POSSIBLY...Someone on this Forum *with education in CHICKEN GENETICS* will "chime-in" here.

just my 2-pesos worth, 
-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. Look HERE: http://kippenjungle.nl/Overzicht.htm#kipcalculator*


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Many thanks for all the info


----------



## LindaR (Aug 20, 2012)

Possibly a Blue Laced Wyandotte. I just received 10 Blue Laced Red Wyandotte chicks. I do not know if their is a 
straight Blue Laced color. But, I do think their are many color variations. Do a Google search for Blue Laced Wyandotte.
One of the first links is all pictures & they are listed as BLRW. You can do this for any breed ! Golden Laced is Gold & 
Black ! Hope this helps


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Jun 8, 2013)

I have some blue laced that came out like that and some that showed blue at that same age.... makes me wonder....


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

BLRW were originally breed by crossing silver laced and gold laced wyandotte so it should be possible to get s gold sport from a pure BLRW mating. You should also remember "blue genetics" you will get get blue black or splash chicks from the cross. So she could really be a BLRW but is showing the black and looks more like a Gold laced wyandotte.


----------

